# Alicia Keys – heimliche Hochzeit auf Korsika



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2010)

*Alicia Keys – heimliche Hochzeit auf Korsika*​ 
Sie befinden sich definitiv in guter Gesellschaft anderer Blitz-Ehepaare. Nach Calista Flockhart und Harrison Ford, Brian Austin Green und Megan Fox, Orlando Bloom und Miranda Kerr haben nun auch Sängerin Alicia Keys und ihr Verlobter Swizz Beatz heimlich geheiratet. Vorbei die Zeiten, in denen Live-Kameras zu dem Altar geschaltet wurden.
In intimem Kreis hat sich das Paar, das bereits ein Baby erwartet, auf einer riesigen Yacht vor der Küste Korsikas getraut. Alicia hat ein wunderschönes Kleid von Designerin Vera Wang getragen. Zuvor hatte ihr Göttergatte gleich zwei Junggesellen-Abschiede gefeiert: Einen in New York und den Nächsten tags darauf im legendären „Billionaire Club“ von Flavio Briatore.
Noch letzte Woche hatte Swizz Beatz, der mit bürgerlichem Namen eigentlich Kasseem Dean heißt, Gerüchte um eine baldige Hochzeit zu dementieren versucht: „Wir heiraten nicht dieses Wochenende. Dennoch sind wir beide aufgeregt. Unsere Verbindung ist rein und erstaunlich. Stillschweigen ist manchmal die beste Politik. Wir lassen Privates einfach privat und haben unseren Spaß.“

*Glückwunsch vom Gollum *


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2010)

"Stillschweigen ist manchmal die beste Politik" Ich sag trotzdem :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Danke für die Info


----------



## JayP (8 Aug. 2010)

Also tut mir leid, aber das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht. Da macht die Alicia Keys jahrelang einen auf moralisch, unnahbar und unantastbar und dann spannt sie einer anderen Frau den Typen aus, und das, obwohl der schon ein Kind mit der hat.

Darüber hätte man ja noch hinwegsehen können wenns George Clooney oder Denzel Washington oder so gewesen wäre.

Aber Swizz Beatz!?!

Nun wirklich nicht. Ok der Typ hat ein Vermögen gemacht indem er den ganzen Tag auf seinem Mpc Sampler rumkloppt, aber rein optisch hätte ich der Frau Keys schon mehr Geschmack zugetraut:zzzzzz:


----------

